# Knife-block Style Chisel Storage



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

So a while back someone mentioned in a thread that theyd like to build a way to store chisels similar in construction to a kitchen knife block. Well, im sorry whoever you were, but i completely stole your idea:









If you chime up in the thread ill give you full credit, my apologies for not remembering your name. Anyway, some 1/4 mdf and some 3/4 mdf, pictures should explain the construction pretty well:

















Mounted in its home on the side of my mobile work station:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not sure who it was, but I have a couple of plans that are virtually identical to what you just made.

Mark


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

that's exactly what I did - router slots; glue on a cover. doubled up i.e. 2x3 chisels. I used a top plate to keep them at the same height / aka 'neat'

the more fancy is a 3/4" top "plate" drilled with holes to the diameter below the handle (3/4" for the Fat Max) - glued onto the slotted 'block' then slotted on the table saw.

it is overkill? yup. but it does keep all the Fat Max chisels at the same height and it does provide an opportunity to play with one's tools to see if one can actually do that.

I have a new router, and a new router table, and you may not wanna' hear about all the totally unnecessary stuff I've done just to generate some impractical sawdust but really good practical experience on the router table.... learning stuff like the OEM split fence doohickies totally suck for a straight plowed dado slot . . . made some new fences, and made some new brackets on the router table bench to store the specialized but infinitely required "fences"


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

TomCT2 said:


> that's exactly what I did - router slots; glue on a cover. doubled up i.e. 2x3 chisels. I used a top plate to keep them at the same height / aka 'neat'
> 
> the more fancy is a 3/4" top "plate" drilled with holes to the diameter below the handle (3/4" for the Fat Max) - glued onto the slotted 'block' then slotted on the table saw.
> 
> ...


I actually didn't use a router for this. My chisels are 1/4 at their thickest point, so what I did was cut some 1/4 MDF and used it to set the spacing. No fussing necessary, I was going for quick and functional


----------

